# Our new puppy



## CMike

We finally broke our impasse.

As I mentioned in another thread, my wife has been really pushing for a puppy, but I hesitated for quite some time because I am afraid the puppy will spook our cat George.

Also my wife wanted a King Charles Cavalier and I wanted a Lab.

I agreed to get the puppy, and my wife gave in to getting a Lab.

We bought a chocolate lab called Aerial.

In the picture below she is 4 weeks old, we pick her up around Dec. 10th. She is now in Kentucky.


----------



## strollingbones

ahhhhhhhhhh right when you take her out to shot her...after she has chewed up everything you own...she will be a good dog...around age 3....lol


----------



## boedicca

What a cutie pie!

Congrats!


----------



## Big Black Dog

Puppies are very nice and a lot of fun.  They also give the Stanley Steemer guy something to do!


----------



## CMike

Big Black Dog said:


> Puppies are very nice and a lot of fun.  They also give the Stanley Steemer guy something to do!



What breed is in your Avatar? Looks like a lab.


----------



## uscitizen

It will soon be your new poopie.  congrats.


----------



## jillian

he's too cute! chocolate labs are the juvenile delinquents of the canine world. lol.. 

a gift for him:


----------



## CMike

We won't get Ariel until around Dec. 22, instead of Dec. 10. Apparently, they made a mistake. Dec 10 would make her only 6 weeks, and she is supposed to be 8 weeks.

Although I understand and agree with the reasoning the waiting is difficult. 

In the meantime I have been researching how to deal with and train a puppy. We are also going to put her in classes in week 10.


----------



## Si modo

CMike said:


> We won't get Ariel until around Dec. 22, instead of Dec. 10. Apparently, they made a mistake. Dec 10 would make her only 6 weeks, and she is supposed to be 8 weeks.
> 
> Although I understand and agree with the reasoning the waiting is difficult.
> 
> In the meantime I have been researching how to deal with and train a puppy. We are also going to put her in classes in week 10.


How fun.

Congrats.

Good idea on the classes.  Also, start watching Dog Whisperer, or read some stuff from Cesar Milan and or the Monks of New Skete.  Great stuff...easy and it works so well.


----------



## AllieBaba

Omg..you've never had a puppy!

WOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! Labs are da bestest! It takes longer to potty train them than it does a human..and they don't wear diapers! You guys are gonna get a LOT of fresh air. About every 15 minutes or so!


----------



## AllieBaba

Whoops that was a little manic. sorry bout that, LOL! I'm an emotional rolla-coasta! And this is like the longest day evah.


----------



## CMike

Si modo said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> We won't get Ariel until around Dec. 22, instead of Dec. 10. Apparently, they made a mistake. Dec 10 would make her only 6 weeks, and she is supposed to be 8 weeks.
> 
> Although I understand and agree with the reasoning the waiting is difficult.
> 
> In the meantime I have been researching how to deal with and train a puppy. We are also going to put her in classes in week 10.
> 
> 
> 
> How fun.
> 
> Congrats.
> 
> Good idea on the classes.  Also, start watching Dog Whisperer, or read some stuff from Cesar Milan and or the Monks of New Skete.  Great stuff...easy and it works so well.
Click to expand...


I am not familiar with that stuff?


----------



## California Girl

Ohhhhh! That is one cute puppy! I like puppies!


----------



## WillowTree

CMike said:


> We finally broke our impasse.
> 
> As I mentioned in another thread, my wife has been really pushing for a puppy, but I hesitated for quite some time because I am afraid the puppy will spook our cat George.
> 
> Also my wife wanted a King Charles Cavalier and I wanted a Lab.
> 
> I agreed to get the puppy, and my wife gave in to getting a Lab.
> 
> We bought a chocolate lab called Aerial.
> 
> In the picture below she is 4 weeks old, we pick her up around Dec. 10th. She is now in Kentucky.








It looks like a baby walrus! Happy parentpuppyhood.


----------



## Trajan

Si modo said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> We won't get Ariel until around Dec. 22, instead of Dec. 10. Apparently, they made a mistake. Dec 10 would make her only 6 weeks, and she is supposed to be 8 weeks.
> 
> Although I understand and agree with the reasoning the waiting is difficult.
> 
> In the meantime I have been researching how to deal with and train a puppy. We are also going to put her in classes in week 10.
> 
> 
> 
> How fun.
> 
> Congrats.
> 
> Good idea on the classes.  Also, start watching Dog Whisperer, or read some stuff from Cesar Milan and or the Monks of New Skete.  Great stuff...easy and it works so well.
Click to expand...

hey hows Winston???


----------



## Trajan

CMike said:


> We finally broke our impasse.
> 
> As I mentioned in another thread, my wife has been really pushing for a puppy, but I hesitated for quite some time because I am afraid the puppy will spook our cat George.
> 
> Also my wife wanted a King Charles Cavalier and I wanted a Lab.
> 
> I agreed to get the puppy, and my wife gave in to getting a Lab.
> 
> We bought a chocolate lab called Aerial.
> 
> In the picture below she is 4 weeks old, we pick her up around Dec. 10th. She is now in Kentucky.



nice looking pup, best of luck !


----------



## Big Fitz

awwwwwwww!!!! (incoherant baby talk to puppy)

Regarding the cat... Let's hope it doesn't end like this.


----------



## Toro

Congrats.

She's adorable.


----------



## CMike

Thank you, we are very excited to get her. The waiting is the tough part.


----------



## Ringel05

That's a dog?  It looks like a baby Sealion.
(Just sayin'.)


----------



## AllieBaba

Yes that's a puppy wuppy. Heavy on the wuppiness.


----------



## Si modo

Trajan said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> We won't get Ariel until around Dec. 22, instead of Dec. 10. Apparently, they made a mistake. Dec 10 would make her only 6 weeks, and she is supposed to be 8 weeks.
> 
> Although I understand and agree with the reasoning the waiting is difficult.
> 
> In the meantime I have been researching how to deal with and train a puppy. We are also going to put her in classes in week 10.
> 
> 
> 
> How fun.
> 
> Congrats.
> 
> Good idea on the classes.  Also, start watching Dog Whisperer, or read some stuff from Cesar Milan and or the Monks of New Skete.  Great stuff...easy and it works so well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey hows Winston???
Click to expand...

*Sniff*  Winston (the Basset) is gone.  About two years ago, now.

So is Fitz (the setter), now.  He went down this summer.

Watson, the Westie, is still around and doing great as a result of Cesar Milan's stuff.  I had to start crating him after Fitz died because he was way too anxious - and destructive - being left alone without Fitz around.  That crate worked like a charm.  He's much happier.


----------



## Claudette

Your pup is a cutie. 

Get ready for the housetraining. LOL You'll get plenty of fresh winter air. 

My latest is a GSD mix. She was already housebroken, thank God. I have her in obedience classes right now and she's doing pretty darned good. I will be showing her in same. 

So glad your a dog owner. This pup will bring load of love your way.


----------



## Truthmatters

CMike said:


> We finally broke our impasse.
> 
> As I mentioned in another thread, my wife has been really pushing for a puppy, but I hesitated for quite some time because I am afraid the puppy will spook our cat George.
> 
> Also my wife wanted a King Charles Cavalier and I wanted a Lab.
> 
> I agreed to get the puppy, and my wife gave in to getting a Lab.
> 
> We bought a chocolate lab called Aerial.
> 
> In the picture below she is 4 weeks old, we pick her up around Dec. 10th. She is now in Kentucky.



What a beautiful little girl


----------



## CMike

I found out I won't be getting Ariel until  3 days after Dec 22nd instead of Dec 11. The breeder made a mistake. On Dec. 22nd she will be about eight weeks. She will get the vacatinations at that time, and then we have to wait 3 days.

The waiting is extremely difficult. This will be my first dog since I was a child, when I had a St. Bernard, named Yael.

Aerial will be sent ground transportation in a van, rather than flown, from Kentucky. That makes me happy. It's much less traumatic for the puppy.

The waiting is killing us

I can't wait to get my chocolate lab.


----------



## Vel

CMike said:


> We won't get Ariel until around Dec. 22, instead of Dec. 10. Apparently, they made a mistake. Dec 10 would make her only 6 weeks, and she is supposed to be 8 weeks.
> 
> Although I understand and agree with the reasoning the waiting is difficult.
> 
> In the meantime I have been researching how to deal with and train a puppy. We are also going to put her in classes in week 10.




Congratulations on your new little girl. She looks sweet. Training classes are a great idea, but you might want to do some research before you expose her to other puppies at such a young age. Until a puppy has had the full series of puppy shots, with one being given after the age of 16 weeks, she's not really protected against communicable diseases. Usually by 16 weeks, you can be fairly certain that the mother dog's antibodies have passed and a vaccine can take. Just a thought.


----------



## CMike

Aerial will get her shots in her eighth week. That's why we have to wait 3 days before she can be transported.

The shots should be fully effective in 2-3 weeks, which means she should be fully vaccinated by week 10 when the training starts.


----------



## Truthmatters

What about her parvo shots?


----------



## CMike

Truthmatters said:


> What about her parvo shots?



I believe that will be included in the 8 week vaccinations.


----------



## Big Fitz

CMike said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about her parvo shots?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that will be included in the 8 week vaccinations.
Click to expand...

Make sure.  My ex saw lots of puppies die from Parvo.  It's everywhere in kennels and vet offices.  So please make sure the cute little chocolate chip is protected.


----------



## Vel

CMike said:


> Aerial will get her shots in her eighth week. That's why we have to wait 3 days before she can be transported.
> 
> The shots should be fully effective in 2-3 weeks, which means she should be fully vaccinated by week 10 when the training starts.




Unfortunately, a puppy is not often fully vaccinated with the 8 week shot. Parvo, as well as other vaccines, are given in a series hoping to catch the window of time at which the maternal antibodies the puppy received in it's mother's colostrum wear off and before potential exposure to parvo virus. The link leads to a great article, particularly the portion on prevention. 

Parvovirus in Dogs


----------



## CMike

I got some more photos. She is still at the breeder.

She is 6 weeks here.


----------



## Truthmatters

beautiful baby girl


----------



## CMike

Thank you, the waiting is extremely difficult.


----------



## Big Fitz

she's an adorable little girl.  Such character.


----------



## Big Black Dog

Nice looking pup.  What you going to name him?  I recommend

BIG BROWN DOG


----------



## CMike

Big Black Dog said:


> Nice looking pup.  What you going to name him?  I recommend
> 
> BIG BROWN DOG



Ariel. What kind of dog was in your avatar?


----------



## AllieBaba

He's a dog virgin, BBD. 

BBD's avatar shows a black Lab.
Or was before he changed to a snow man.

I watched a National Geographic Explorer show on dogs the other night, off Netflix...I think it's called "Dog Science" or something like that. Very informative show on dog genetics/behavior and even a little on breeds.

Your pup looks very sweet. I thought she looked sad, but when the yawn came I realized she's just SLEEPY!


----------



## CMike

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0sUL0KCIc48[/ame]


----------



## CMike

We finally got Aerial Wednesday. She is 8 weeks old. She flew in from KY to MI.

She really is very adorable. Housebreaking is a challenge. I took her out twice in the middle of the night.


----------



## Annie

So adorable! She'll love the Christmas paper!


----------



## CMike

Paper?


----------



## Ropey

CMike said:


> Paper?



They gotta go somewhere...   and they've already finished with the toilet paper.


----------



## Big Fitz

What a perfect time for a puppy around Christmas.  She's adorable.  But Ariel?  Well, if you must.


----------



## CMike

Ariel, is what the breeder named her. We like it. It's a character from The Little Mermaid.

We got her Wednesday. She is 8 weeks but learning fast.

She plays fetch now, and I am working with her on sit, down, and come.

Playing fetch.





This is me in the ahem bathroom. She feel asleep.


----------



## Ropey

Our pets show us how to live in the moment. If we but stop to recognize.

That's all we really have.


----------



## strollingbones

Big Fitz said:


> What a perfect time for a puppy around Christmas.  She's adorable.  But Ariel?  Well, if you must.



christmas is a terrorable time to bring in a puppy...too much activity....need to get them when the house is calmer..

you got lab...it will chew everything you own. ....it will be slow to housebreak....it will been stubborn and strong willed...but i swear just when you are ready to take it out and shoot it...she will turn into a good dog...loyal..protective...good with kids....


----------



## CMike

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dNdoTIalKBE[/ame]


----------



## CMike

Aerial's camera jump. She is now 11 weeks old.


----------



## Ropey

CMike said:


> Aerial's camera jump. She is now 11 weeks old.



Come on CMike. Better pictures please...


----------



## Claudette

Congrats.

You have a great looking pup there. 

I know you will have loads of fun with her. (Once that pesky housebreaking is successfull LOL)

Shouldn't take too long. Labs are pretty smart. 

Best of luck with your new best friend.


----------



## CMike

Ropey said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aerial's camera jump. She is now 11 weeks old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come on CMike. Better pictures please...
Click to expand...


Like what?


----------



## strollingbones

o a photo of all the things she has chewed up....or a photo where we can tell the pup from the boot?


----------



## CMike

Demanding crowd


----------



## Ropey

CMike said:


> Demanding crowd



Nah, we just like being able to see cute puppies rather than black splashes.


----------



## strollingbones

what?  she chewed the camera?


----------



## Revere

Teh kewt!!!


----------



## CMike

Our little baby is growing up

9 weeks






vs


13 weeks


----------



## California Girl

Choc labs are so adorable.


----------



## Big Fitz

CMike said:


> Our little baby is growing up
> 
> 9 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vs
> 
> 
> 13 weeks


Hai Daddeh!  I lurve mai grrjaff nomtoi.  But ur kliky eye ting has a innerest too me nao.


----------



## CMike

Aerial attacks another dog






Aerial 15 weeks







Aerial 13 weeks






Aerial 9 weeks






As of today she is 25.5 pounds. At nine weeks she was 11.2


----------



## strollingbones

you dont want her to grow too fast...too hard on joints....talk to vet about when to take her off puppy food.

ahhhhhhhhhhhhh cute lab


----------



## Big Fitz

she has teh adorabibble.


----------



## trams

Beautiful girl


----------



## peach174

Beautiful baby girl !


----------



## peach174

This was my baby girl when she was 18weeks old.
She weighted about 87 pounds.


----------



## AllieBaba

CMike said:


> Aerial attacks another dog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aerial 15 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aerial 13 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aerial 9 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As of today she is 25.5 pounds. At nine weeks she was 11.2



Wow, these are great pics and she's lovely. Labs are da bomb!


----------



## signelect

We have trained several.  When they are young try crate training.  When you are not there to take them out leave then in a wire kennel.  They do not like to potty on their bed.  Take then out as soon as you come home.  Be consistent.  Our dog is now 12, she goes to her leash when she wants to go out.  I let her out first thing when I get up and last thing before I go to bed.  She hasn't messed in the house in 11 years.  She is our best friend.

Good luck they are better friend than most people.

"I wish I could be the person that my dog thinks I am"


----------



## AllieBaba

Crate training is wonderful if done correctly.

But leaving an animal in a crate for 8 hours at night and then 8 hours when you work (not saying anyone here is advocating that) is too much. No, they don't like to pee in their beds; but they need to go pee. It's not good for their kidneys to hold it in for long periods.

So train with a crate, absolutely. Just be reasonable about it. I don't go 8 hours w/out peeing, I know that much. I wouldn't try to make an animal last that long.


----------



## CMike

signelect said:


> We have trained several.  When they are young try crate training.  When you are not there to take them out leave then in a wire kennel.  They do not like to potty on their bed.  Take then out as soon as you come home.  Be consistent.  Our dog is now 12, she goes to her leash when she wants to go out.  I let her out first thing when I get up and last thing before I go to bed.  She hasn't messed in the house in 11 years.  She is our best friend.
> 
> Good luck they are better friend than most people.
> 
> "I wish I could be the person that my dog thinks I am"


----------



## xsited1

CMike said:


> ...



When he grows up, he'll look like this:


----------



## CMike

She


----------

